# VBS Script Dienst beenden



## brainsucker (2. August 2007)

Hallo, 

wie müsste denn ein vb Script aussehen welches auf Server A aufgerufen wird und dann einen (Windows)Dienst Test4711 auf Server B beendet?


----------



## Elvan (2. August 2007)

Wenn es sich um Deine eigenen Server handelt ist das Ganze relativ einfach.
Dann brauchst du Dir nur einen "Server" und einen "Clienten" in VB programmieren und den Rest.
Wenns nicht Deine sind wirds schwieriger.


----------



## brainsucker (2. August 2007)

Es handelt sich um  lokale Server die ich administriere. Das ganze sieht so aus:

Server C prüft ob Server B noch per ping erreichbar ist. Wenn er nicht mehr per Ping erreichbar ist soll er ein vb script aufrufen welches einen Dienst auf Server A beendet.

Hat jemand evtl einen Codeschnipsel der dafür passen würde`? Bin leider kein VB Kenner :-(


----------



## Elvan (2. August 2007)

Könnte man schon, aber jetzt VB öffnen, Dir ein Prog. schreiben und dann posten, davon bin ich leider kein Freund.
Umgekehr, ja...
Wenn Du also einen Lösungsansatz postest, bin ich dabei. (Das würde nämlich zeigen, das Du Dich mit der Materie befasst )


----------



## brainsucker (3. August 2007)

Vielleicht wäre dies hier ein entsprechender Ansatz?


```
Set Netzwerk = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Network")
Name = "10.10.10.1"
ServiceToStop = "DataBaseValidationService"
Set Locator = CreateObject("WbemScripting.SWbemLocator")
Set Services = Locator.ConnectServer(Name)
Set ServiceObject = Services.Get("Win32_Service='" & ServiceToStop & "'")
ServiceObject.stopservice
```

Leider sagt er mir dann: Zugriff verweigert. Was kann ich da jetzt machen?


----------

